# Odd Covid ties...



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

I have had a number of people I know get CCP virus, not even the vaccine.... No one died, sort of a duh on that. We pumped them with Vit. C, Vit. D, and ivermectin.
Now the weird thing is that I had it and was fine, last flu shot was 10 years ago. Hubby got it and was really sick and had flu shot this year. Most people I knew who had flu shot in past two years had strong reactions. Those who didn't where just a little sniffly.
Kiddos got sniffles, and oldest 2 broke out in crazy rashes that they couldn't feel but where VERY red. They had the chicken pox/ measles/etc vaccine. The youngest 3 didn't and had no rashes. I have friends whose children had huge rashes when they got it and had also had chicken pox/ measles/etc vaccine. I had friends who hadn't gotten this for their kids and kids had no rash whatsoever.
All these families had one person tested positive then some of the other household members got sick, (not all of them) so I am assuming it was the rona.
There were of course a few exceptions to this rule.
From what I have seen there is a startling link of 'coincidence' with vaccine history and the reaction to covid. Makes me wonder if there was something in those vaccines that covid was designed to stir up.
Thoughts?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

My thought?

Unfortunately, because Fauci, the WHO, the CDC and Bill Gates often get mentioned when it comes to the china virus, I don't trust anything they are hocking.
I shan't be getting the shot(s).


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It's worth an unbiased study.

I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A coworker took the Kungflu jab, last week. He got out of the hospital, yesterday.
As it was described to me, it sounds like anaphylactic shock.

No thanks.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

One of the things they are concerned about with this vaccine is how you body will react to any virus's you get from now. There is a possibility they think you body will go into a hyperdrive type reaction attempting to stop this virus it wasn't designed for causing severe reactions or death. If the scientists and medical people I listen to are concerned about this it is enough for me to wait and see what happens next flu season or next big round of this one. If what they worry about comes true we will see a huge amount of fatalities. But they, like anyone studying this virus just are not sure how it will react which I find frightening. Since is vaccine is new and they don't know enough about how it will act under all circumstances. That is why they are saying this is the 4th stage in their research study, except people aren't being told they are part of this study. Now everyone can react badly to any vaccine or medication this is unknown territory. For a illness that is for the most part treatable and they are learning more and more about how to treat the actual patients who have the illness. To me that is where the research should have gone the entire time. IMHO


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just an FYI. The wife and I both got our second shot last Saturday. No bad reactions here at all from either shot. Guess we were lucky.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Just an FYI. The wife and I both got our second shot last Saturday. No bad reactions here at all from either shot. Guess we were lucky.


I wish you all the good fortune in the world but as Megamom134 made clear, the fat lady hasn't sang, yet.
Sang? Sung? Singed? I'm having one of those days.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Yep. I understand this was a gamble. But my circumstances here pushed me into taking the jab.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

Chiefster23 said:


> Yep. I understand this was a gamble. But my circumstances here pushed me into taking the jab.


I think many people misunderstand those of us who are concerned and don't want the vaccine. We're not saying no one should have it - we're saying it is your body, your choice.

So, no one should be forcing _anything _into my body. I will decide what I allow to touch my body. It is perverse, arrogant, and evil for any other human being to think they have a RIGHT to decide what goes in MY BODY. This is the point. 

Unfortunately, I am not retired as many here are, so I can't just hole up at home. I most likely (and fearfully) will be forced against my will to be raped in my arm so that I can continue to work. Nevermind I already have a chronic neurological illness. It's ok for the scaredy-cat, evil, arrogant vaccine forcers to hurt me even more as long as it's for _their_ benefit. 

I would love to leave this country but I have some elderly family dependent on me. After they are gone, I'm going to be gone, too.

Just wanted to edit - I am ranting in general here; I know Chiefster understands this. It's just getting to me at work and every single place - this PUSH that other people have RIGHT to my body! This is the only place where other people understand...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My first and only question about the COVID19 shot...Does it medically qualify as a true Vaccine?

Of course no one can answer that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> My first and only question about the COVID19 shot...Does it medically qualify as a true Vaccine?
> 
> Of course no one can answer that.


The Johnson & Johnson shot is a deactivated virus closely related to the SARS-Cov2 virus, incapable of replication, but providing the same spike protein that your immune system will learn to identify and stop, which is found in other coronaviruses.
From my understanding, that meets the original definition of a vaccine, unlike the new definition that was recently altered to include the mRNA variant.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Or like any yearly flu vaccine, it'll help you stave off the worst of what it's designed to combat. I'm not saying diabolical plots don't exist but sheesh folks ... not every-damn-thing that comes along is one.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I found out this morning that my eldest daughter (29 next month) just came down covid. I don't believe she's had the vaccine yet...She's afraid of going to the doctors because of all the crap she's heard...I sent her the protocol of Vitamins D3, C, and Zinc. Her boyfriend picked it up today and she hopefully started it.

She has bad migraines, a sore throat, aches & pains, and a low grade temp. She did an at-home coid test which showed positive 

I'll ask if she already had the vaccine, but I doubt it as she's concerned about that too!!

Prayers...
Peace,
Michael J.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

D C and Zinc is how we delt with it. Liquids and food if possible even if no appetite.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> I found out this morning that my eldest daughter (29 next month) just came down covid. I don't believe she's had the vaccine yet...She's afraid of going to the doctors because of all the crap she's heard...I sent her the protocol of Vitamins D3, C, and Zinc. Her boyfriend picked it up today and she hopefully started it.
> 
> She has bad migraines, a sore throat, aches & pains, and a low grade temp. She did an at-home coid test which showed positive
> 
> ...


Most everyone who got it bad and many who died had very low D counts. Another thing I got from a doctor friend is 10mg daily of Melatonin. Add that to the list you gave and she should be fine. Why Melatonin I don't know but it's on the protocol he sent me.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Michael_Js said:


> I found out this morning that my eldest daughter (29 next month) just came down covid. I don't believe she's had the vaccine yet...She's afraid of going to the doctors because of all the crap she's heard...I sent her the protocol of Vitamins D3, C, and Zinc. Her boyfriend picked it up today and she hopefully started it.
> 
> She has bad migraines, a sore throat, aches & pains, and a low grade temp. She did an at-home coid test which showed positive
> 
> ...


If she can find/order "quercetin", add that to her regimen. 500mg/day.
That, with the other things you recommended to her, will round out the "Zelenko protocol" developed by Dr. Vladimir Zelenko near the start of the pandemic.
Quercetin is a zinc ionophore. It makes the cells more receptive to zinc in the same way hydroxychloroquine does, but without a prescription, and not quite as potent.
It will increase her zinc uptake and make it much more effective.
As the good doc put it, "Zinc is the bullet, hydroxychloroquine(quercetin) is the gun".
I put my 80+ year old grandmother on that regimen after she was exposed. She never showed a sign.
I put my in-laws on it when they tested positive. They kicked it in 3 days. 2 days for their teenagers.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> It's worth an unbiased study.
> 
> I won't hold my breath.


My wife mentioned this same thing months ago but she knows the study will never happen. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Chiefster23 said:


> Yep. I understand this was a gamble. But my circumstances here pushed me into taking the jab.


 I hope there are no further consequences from getting the shot and I hope all the worries are just cautionary. Best of and continuing health to you both.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I get my second shot next week. Its the Pfizer one, I don't expect any immediate effects, but it would not surprise me that something down the road shows up. Oh well we all have to die sometime, if its me and if its due to the shot,then I hope someone else can benefit from the experience, I know my family will at least get the life insurance 
Those of you who opted out - you are welcome to avenge my death !!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

smokeyquartz said:


> I think many people misunderstand those of us who are concerned and don't want the vaccine. We're not saying no one should have it - we're saying it is your body, your choice.
> 
> So, no one should be forcing _anything _into my body. I will decide what I allow to touch my body. It is perverse, arrogant, and evil for any other human being to think they have a RIGHT to decide what goes in MY BODY. This is the point.
> 
> ...


Forced how? Unless it is at the point of a gun, you were not forced, you made a choice. It may be a hard choice, but a choice none-the-less. Lets stop pretending that anyone has a muzzle against our temples. I have a line in the sand. I WILL NOT take the vaccine, period. If my place of employment tells me to do it or not work there, then I will not work there. I am not willing to sacrifice my body and soul for a job. I am not willing to sacrifice my integrity for a paycheck. I am not willing to sacrifice my future with my family because some jack-booted employer says I should. There are other jobs. Now, if .gov or whomever wants to try to actually force me to take the jab, at the point of muscle and guns, well, that will be an interesting day for as many people as they send to attempt it. Mighty interesting day...


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Doctors Around the World Issue Dire WARNING: DO NOT GET THE COVID VACCINE!!


In an effort to combat Big Pharma Corporate Media and Big Tech censorship, doctors around the world are frantically trying to warn the masses of the devastating effects of the experimental COVID vacci




healthimpactnews.com




They are honoring their oath, first of all do no harm.


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

Megamom134 said:


> Doctors Around the World Issue Dire WARNING: DO NOT GET THE COVID VACCINE!!
> 
> 
> In an effort to combat Big Pharma Corporate Media and Big Tech censorship, doctors around the world are frantically trying to warn the masses of the devastating effects of the experimental COVID vacci
> ...


They should get some kind of special medal for their bravery.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

smokeyquartz said:


> They should get some kind of special medal for their bravery.


 Some have had their jobs and lives threatened. Why, for telling people to be cautious and do the research.


----------

